# Help please teaching my dog to tug..



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

I have had my 6 month old GSD bitch Norah for just over 2 months now, she is a sweet natured dog who is pretty laid back for her age. I have been doing obedience with her, which was not my original plan, if it had been I might have gone for a more driven dog, but no matter. She learns quickly, wants to please me, and we are developing a great bond.
I have been using clicker and treat training and would like to get her tugging but I can't seem to get her interested, she sometimes tugs very briefly in the morning, but later in the day she just isn't interested. I put this down to her being tired after a walk and playing with my very high energy 3 year old Dobie, it's also been quite hot here so that might sap her energy a bit.
She just looks at the tug toy and isn't bothered, if I have treats with me, she becomes focused on them and I can't seem to get her to look at the tug toy! Years ago I competed in obedience with two Belgian Shepherds and never had to "teach" them to tug..
Has anyone had a similar problem? Any ideas on how to awaken her interest would be really appreciated 
She is fit and healthy and fed on large breed puppy food, so no issues there..


----------



## Occa (Oct 7, 2012)

Check out Michael Ellis, power of playing tug DVD.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Also search this site for "flirt pole" - a great way to get her interested.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I would also limit how time she spends with your dobe. You want her to look to you for fun and games. Right now, your dobe is more fun than you are, so you'll have to change that. My dog always comes to me for play and interaction, and only if I don't engage him does he turn to my other dog for play.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks, have looked at the video, had a brief go this morning but she wouldn't even take hold of it so husband is making a flirt pole  it's 85+ in the shade right now though, so the dogs are just lying in the shade, will try this evening and see how we go..


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

How are you offering it to the dog? Have you dragged it along the ground?


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, I've tried dragging along the ground and she'll chase it but only paw at it, not take hold. If I stop or throw it (which the video says not to do) then she stops too!!


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

She might just not be interested  My female is like that, she will tug a little really gently, then just let go and want me to throw it.
She's a really soft dog, no real prey drive at all she's way more into food


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok Mooch, I think Norah might be like your girl, I took her into the paddock early this morning before it got too hot. I was in competition with sme very tasty sheep poo, but by acting a complete clown I got her running and chasing me, she even tugged a little bit at one point. I kept the session short and I'll see if I can build on it. Mind you, there are advantages to having a sweet dog that doesn't chase stock, and with food rewards the obedience is coming on well..


----------

